# Kings Hall - detailing meet



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

If anyone could get us into the Kings hall it would be ideal for our detailing meet:lol: 

Anyone know who would have the keys?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

lol what were you on when you posted this


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

hes been sniffin the nattys again


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

lol, the odyssey arena would be good 2


----------

